# Did Someone Say Puppies?



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

someone suggested a "puppy thread" where we all post pics of our babies when they were babies.....well, i'm gonna go one further and share a video of my Tir Ceo thru the first 2 yrs.....hope this works....and i hope you enjoy (there's music)











so, now post pics of your babies......


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

OMG!!!!! You're babies are so cute!!!!!! I really especially love the one where there's a pup in the mud puddle, and then the one labled "satisfaction" is just awesome! 

And, just for photogenic purposes, that first picture of Tir just wants to make me cuddle her...

Ok, now I must find pictures of a baby Orchid to amuse you: 

The VERY FIRST picture we took of Orchid. It was the day we brought her home from the breeder's: 









Orchid about to get her first bath: 









I LOVE this picture: 









Here she is a bit older, and chewing on what we eventually named "The orange nasty," :


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

awwwwwwww how cute both of them are.... makes me want one of each.... hahaha...well heres some of saddie...

1st one was about 2 wks after we got her


----------



## DOBERMAN_07 (Jan 17, 2007)

First day we got him


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Orchid looks like she was full of piss and vinegar from the get go.......Sadie's so black you can hardly tell one end from the other in her first photo.....and that Dobie pup? love the look on his face in the last..."they do realize how big i will get, right? i mean, i WAS sleeping here...."

ALL ADORABLE


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

*Shippo at 6 weeks:*

















*At 12 weeks - First Day Home!*

















Eevee wasn't a baby when I got her, so I've got nothin' >X.x;<


----------



## Basil (Jan 30, 2007)

Awww they're all so cute and lovable. Here's a slideshow of Basil's life so far. Hope you enjoy it.

http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s303/Basil_the_Spoodle/?action=view&current=1170313586.pbw


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Aww.. such cute puppies! I might as well join the bandwagon 

Here's a few pictures of Koi from the first day through recently


----------



## RobDar (Dec 28, 2006)

3 pups we just found homes for...
Addie, Calli, and Frisk


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Shippo, you look like you are in competition w/ Dumbo in those pics.....so cute, all puppies....even the ones that look like giant rats (the hairless ones  )


----------



## Ivanhoe29 (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's a video of my daughter playing mommy with Honey before Honey went over to my son for saving.

http://www.dropshots.com/Ivanhoe


----------



## Nacho (Jan 26, 2007)

My dog is still a pup, here's my Buch.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

tirluc said:


> someone suggested a "puppy thread" where we all post pics of our babies when they were babies.....well, i'm gonna go one further and share a video of my Tir Ceo thru the first 2 yrs.....hope this works....and i hope you enjoy (there's music)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me. Thanks for sharing, they are adorable!!



Basil said:


> Awww they're all so cute and lovable. Here's a slideshow of Basil's life so far. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s303/Basil_the_Spoodle/?action=view&current=1170313586.pbw


What a cute cockapoo! This is what I wanted to see, I just didn't have any pics on my computer at work of my babies, looking now...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

c'mon, where have all the puppies gone......i know there have to be more out there than this.......c'mon folks--post, post, post........

ok, you saw Tir's.....now here's my Lacey.....

from this.....








to this.....(ok, you can't see much of her, but this has got to be my fav pic of her)....


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

*Elsa the Pup*

Elsa as a pup showing off for the camera.







[/URL][/IMG]
[/COLOR][/U][URL="http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u150/ElsaTheDog/?action=view&current=Elsa.flv"][/URL]

Elsa's first pic.
[IMG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u150/ElsaTheDog/puppy001.jpg

Elsa having a bad hair day.


Elsa being too cool for her toy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is the cutness that is papillon puppies!


















Awwr... so tiny


















hehe


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay, a few more


















Now that one is pretty cute if I do say so myself...


















Together


----------



## Nacho (Jan 26, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Okay, a few more
> 
> [
> 
> ...


That is one awesome pic. The dog looks amazing!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks! Beau sure was a little fluffball as a baby. (He's now two and the dog in my avatar)


----------



## rottielover (Jan 15, 2007)

here is my boy at 10 weeks


----------



## rottielover (Jan 15, 2007)

here is my boy at 2, OMG they grow so quickly


----------

